# RadioShack SPL Meter digital



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

RadioShack Sound Level Meter - Digital - 33-0099

Is this a good buy for experimenting and setting up a HT? It's about 50 euros.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

No, it's not a good buy .

A much better buy is mentioned in the top most sticky ( of this forum ).

:sn:


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, I will get the MiniDSP then..

Thanks!


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

There, I ordered it.

Shipping from Hong Kong by the end of the month (they are out of stock), $30 shipping extra = $105 total
Payed via paypal, comes to 83 euros.


----------

